

Go Halves: A Deliciously Healthy Charity Idea - gchakrab
http://gaurabc.com/

======
frossie
_The idea is simple - you pay full whack, but ask to 'Go Halves' and nominate
the charity of your choice. You then receive a plate with your food bisected
neatly down the middle (in the manner of a Damien Hirst), or just half the
portion size if the former was impractical. Half the money you paid goes
direct to the charity you nominated_

Erm confused. And the restaurant who needs to make so many $$ per table served
to survive gets what?

